# Vape aroma



## dwayne19420 (6/5/16)

What's the best smelling vape Joose you have caught a wif of. .. For me it was foggs grand escape and creamy clouds... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Debbie Does Donuts

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (6/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Debbie Does Donuts


Oh yes... forgot about Debbie,s it has a unique smell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (6/5/16)

Vanilla Cream by Zodiac. .
My wife as a non vaper/smoker smelled this 1st time and wanted to vape cause it was soo nice.


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Then again Cuttword Bird Brains is the closest thing I've smelled to OG Froot Loops


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

Rocket Sheep - Torus. If I vape it I am guaranteed at least 3 comments on how I smell and all good. Torus. A masterpiece.


----------



## Neal (7/5/16)

Not sure about the best but World Wonders Colesseum would be in my worst aromas, Very nice vape but seems to have an unpleasant honk around it on the exhale.


----------



## Jan (7/5/16)

MMM mint & honey


----------



## Silver (7/5/16)

Interesting thread @dwayne19420 

I have noticed a few vapes that are great tasting but the aroma of the exhaled vapour is not so great. Or just sometimes quite strong smelling.

Cant really identify the ones with the best aroma of the vapour though, i guess i am more focused on the taste of the vape itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

